# Weird Behavior



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

So I'm sitting with my dog in the living room just chilling out. All of a sudden my GSD (21mo) starts twisting his head around and moving his body like there is something flying around his head and he just got bit by a wasp or something. This behavior continues enough that I get up to check it out and see what's going on. As far as I can see there is nothing there and no pain apparent anywhere. Now the behavior escalates and the dog starts to act like something is dive bombing him, he starts moving from room to room but always with his eye's peeled toward the ceiling like he is seeing something. This continues for about 1/2 hour and finally he takes refuge under my desk where I'm typing this and is chewing his latest bone. He is still agitated though and the least movement I make seems to make him start checking out the ceiling again? 


Any thoughts other than poltergiests? Anyone every see something like this?


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Honestly my first thought was an epileptic seizure. There is some kind of seizure where the dog acts like it's snapping at flies. 

But it's probably something as simple as a mouse or bird on your roof that you can't hear but he did. . Or Santa's early. 

Laura


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

She is talking about "Chewing Gum Siezures". If you Google it there is a lot out there. Without a vet and tests you would be guessig. It may never happen again and it may very well have been something on your roof that you couldn't hear! Hopefully!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The next time you see it, video tape the behavior so you can show it to your regular vet and/or neurologist.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

if it goes on for a half an hour it seems weird to me 

if he's food driven start wearing your treat bag

as soon as he starts the behavior try redirect him back to you with a hi value treat or hi value behavior you know he really likes; that will help tell you how strong the reaction is and whether it is just his interest being diverted or uncontrollable neuro reactions

but laying under a table/desk doesn't sound like interest in what is overhead since that sound like more of an aversive or fearful behavior to me.....unless that's his favorite place 

also get over to him and feel him to see whether muscles are tensing, twitching etc

look at his eyes closely

a video might help, but you need to really "read" what is going on better to document symptoms that a vid will not necessarily show when it's replayed

my dogs (and cats) will look up when they hear critters on the roof ... all have similar reactions and follow the movement, etc
- if you have another animal watch to see if the reactions are similar

does he overly relax after the session as in a seizure recovery ?

lots of ways to get more info on this b4 the vet check

keep us posted 
good luck


----------



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, hopefully there won't be a next time but I'll keep the phone cam near me in case. As far as critters on the roof, we don't really have any here except for some cats, but for those he will run outside and try to jump on the roof, LOL. Also throughout the entire episode he did respond to me when I called his name, he came and acted like he wanted me to make whatever it was stop, then he would move off again, if I moved to another room he would follow me as well so he seemed to be in some type of "control". I'll do some more research and talk to my vet about it as well, after about 30-40 minutes from when it started he was back outside and grabbing toys for me to play with him so he didn't seem to crash either. It was weird though so I will keep a real close eye on him. 

If it is some type of nuerological or epileptic event any ideas on frequency of recurrance? I mean does something like that happen fairly often or just whenever? 

Thanks again and I'll keep everyone posted and if I get a video (hopefully won't) I'll post that as well.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

The first thing that came to mind was something I read about that is called "fly biting seizures". What you describe fits it almost to a T.

http://www.canine-epilepsy.net/flybite/flybite.html


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Nicole 
VERY interesting ref ! 
TX!!
all the more reason to try and watch/read closer if/when.... 

log all observations b4 they are forgotten and maybe not asked for later ... vids often don't show details and are only one angle/point of view

John :
you didn't mention what the dog had been doing prior to the onset ... had it been exercised prior to chilling with u or had it been laying around for a long time ?


----------



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

It was rainy for a change down here in Texas so we just did a 3 mile walk around the nature trail nothing strenuous at about 5pm, then fed him around 6:30 (orijen and canned lamb), I gave him his meaty raw bone about 8, then nothing. Just the normal hanging out, he'd go outside and bark at the police sirens or the neighbor's dog, then back in, but nothing out of the ordinary.

Nicole, I read that article as well, thanks.


----------

